# Pregnant Blue Pearl Shrimp



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Pregnant Blue Pearl Shrimp. Very cool looking shrimp. Nice colors. Gets even more ice-blue than the one in the picture. The female in the picture is young and pregnant for the first time (not many eggs and not really ice-blue yet). These breed at a young age.
Have these on pre-order for cheap in the store.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Those blue pearls are Very Nice looking. You said they get even more of a blue than that?? When are you going to get those in at your store? i like those alot


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

A_Shea said:


> Those blue pearls are Very Nice looking. You said they get even more of a blue than that?? When are you going to get those in at your store? i like those alot


they are very cooler looking. their color is like an ice-blue. its hard to describe unless you see em in person.

I already have them breeding. I had a couple of boxes for pre-order at low price but decided to stop pre-order on website. if you are interested in pre order just email me at [email protected] for price. I would rather sell pre order to forum members right now.

I am going to take more pictures so everyone can see the coloration I am talking about.

thanks,
ryan


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really nice shoot. I got mine for a second try 2 days ago.










Frist time I tryed them they got dead but before dying they left few shrimplets... But they looks yellowish!!


----------

